# Live edge mirror



## Deanoside (Nov 23, 2017)

Found a mirror at work with a busted frame so I decided to bring it home and make a new one.Looking through my pile of cut off I found a pretty cool piece of wood And decided to do it live edge mirror.Hope to finish today but we will see how i feel after Turkey and all the fixings.


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FELLOW WOODAHOLICS

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 25, 2017)

please post pics again when it is finished but, it already is looking fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 25, 2017)

Very creative Dean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Nov 26, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> please post pics again when it is finished but, it already is looking fantastic


Well it' been a busy weekend but I was able to squeeze in a little time last night.and finished the mirror.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2017)

Very nice Dean, I really like that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Nov 26, 2017)

Finished up my thanksgiving project. 
California laurel with a orange beeswax finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

That's very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 26, 2017)

@Deanoside 
That turned out spectacular, such an awesome return on your efforts
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 31, 2017)

How did you fix the live edge pieces to the mirror


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 3, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> How did you fix the live edge pieces to the mirror[/QUOTE I routed out the back Then clean up the edges with a chisel and glued it on


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 3, 2018)

Very cool .. I have one in mesquite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

